# Jim Henson's Creature Shop Challenge



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Really liked this show and was looking forward to it. Did not disappoint at all. A lot of good tips you can pick up. Surprised Russ was not kicked off or Tina for that matter, 99% of the time you will get kicked off a competition show for throwing someone under the bus. Face Off followed by this show on Tuesdays, doesn't get any better!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I liked the look of the somewhat humanoid creature, and the mantis shrimp on steroids was gorgeous.

The Russ/Tina combo was a train wreck right from the starting gate, although the detailing on the fish creature really looked good in spite of Tina's hacking approach to using a dremel tool. Very telling how she just walked away and left it for Russ to fix once she got the tool gummed up.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Darn, I was going to watch that but I forgot about it. I am sure they will show it again. Thanks for the reviews guys, sounds like it will be a good show as long as the drama is kept at a minimal.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish they'd show it at a different time though, here, on the west coast, it's on at the same time as Jeopardy. And while I may prefer to see the creature shop, my family doesn't.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> I wish they'd show it at a different time though, here, on the west coast, it's on at the same time as Jeopardy. And while I may prefer to see the creature shop, my family doesn't.


What is "DVR"?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I liked watching this show. (I can't access SYFY for some reason now on the computer to check the names, but) the two people whose creature won was awesome. They really did a nice job together with their ideas and execution. I thought that Russ and Tina were pretty annoying. Hey Russ, you can talk alot of BS and negativity, speak up and put your two cents in if you're not in agreement. Wuss. Tina needs to have duct tape over her mouth for a bit. Whiner.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Copchick said:


> I liked watching this show. (I can't access SYFY for some reason now on the computer to check the names, but) the two people whose creature won was awesome. They really did a nice job together with their ideas and execution. I thought that Russ and Tina were pretty annoying. Hey Russ, you can talk alot of BS and negativity, speak up and put your two cents in if you're not in agreement. Wuss. Tina needs to have duct tape over her mouth for a bit. Whiner.


I think Tina and Russ took it to heart when the big boss man admonished them, I think they were humbled so please don't taz them copchick but if they continue their bs then go ahead, lol


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Liked the show, a little different than Face Off, but in some instances the same. They do show the same episode at different times throughout the week following the normal showing of that week.*_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I liked the show a lot. I think I'll pick up all kind of good tips for making props. I'd love to be able to just hang out and watch the creating part. Believe it or not, I can be quiet at times.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I liked the show a lot. I think I'll pick up all kind of good tips for making props. I'd love to be able to just hang out and watch the creating part. Believe it or not, I can be quiet at times.


I was thinking the same thing pumpkin as far as the "creating hours" that they edit, I wouldn't mind just being a fly on the wall and soak everything in....sorry, forgot the 5, didn't mean to sound like I was talking to my daughter,lol


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> ....sorry, forgot the 5, didn't mean to sound like I was talking to my daughter,lol


:jol:That's okay... You can call me Pumpkin, or P5, or "hey you" I answer to almost anything. I agree with what you said, I like seeing the creating part. I am itching to get my hands in some foam....and give it a whirl.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Just caught the episode today (I fell asleep during the first 20 minutes of it on Tuesday). It wasn't bad. My wife and I were laughing because the one judge is TOTALLY The Dude from The Big Lebowski!! 

And yeah, the Russ/Tina drama got really old, really quick. Man up, Russ... The show is definitely cast in the same mold as FaceOff, so I'd like to see it take on its own personality a little bit more, but I'm going to stick with it. 

The winners had a great creature, but I wish Robert would have been eliminated just so that he could go right back to Disney after slagging them in his intro (he said that Henson was better than Disney--real smart to trash your employer on television--I wonder if he still has a job there??)


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I was amazed by the "gums" made with tin foil and a hot glue gun. As soon as he said it, I though - "well duh"...but that was pretty cool.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I was disappointed. Hope they do some animatronics in future shows.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

heresjohnny said:


> I was disappointed. Hope they do some animatronics in future shows.


They are easing them into heresjohnny, I didn't expect them to bust out the animatronics on day one...but they are definitely going to have produce some soon..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think anyone will disagree with the choice of the person sent home this week


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Mar 22, 2014)

I thought she had learned her lesson but apparently not ...she was just too loopy...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I kind of thought she'd get cut last week, but I guess it was more of a case of "who's worse".
I'm glad she's gone, she was too flaky for my tastes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Tina somewhat overestimated her capabilities. Coupled with the lack of focus, it was bound to do her in. And I had nothing but sympathy for Ivonne when they announced who she would be teaming with. Poor girl had to have experienced a moment of serious dismay. 

At least no one threw anyone under the bus this time, although I did laugh when the judges asked about the eye motion and Russ handed Tina the controls to demonstrate how the servos she constructed didn't actually work


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was able to finally catch the first show and I really liked it! I love costuming and I believe watching this show will definitely give me ideas for my future costume.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm quite enjoying the show so far


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Animatronics, yay!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Kraken said:


> I was amazed by the "gums" made with tin foil and a hot glue gun. As soon as he said it, I though - "well duh"...but that was pretty cool.


I thought what the partner said about Josh's choice of work materials was kind of snarky. When he suggested making it with tinfoil and a glue gun, I thought, He'd make a good haunter. 



RoxyBlue said:


> I think Tina somewhat overestimated her capabilities. Coupled with the lack of focus, it was bound to do her in. And I had nothing but sympathy for Ivonne when they announced who she would be teaming with. Poor girl had to have experienced a moment of serious dismay.
> 
> At least no one threw anyone under the bus this time, although I did laugh when the judges asked about the eye motion and Russ handed Tina the controls to demonstrate how the servos she constructed didn't actually work


I was pleased how both Russ and Tina said they wanted to work together again. It made them both look like they were taking the high road. But I did feel sorry for Ivonne. She had to feel, Why me? lol I'm so glad that Tina got booted. But I kind of wish she had stayed a little longer, so that more people had to work with her. I'm terrible, but one of the challenges should be to have to work with Tina. I hope Russ has a chance to show his ability now. We'll see.

I used to work with a girl that reminds me a lot of Tina. She was a sweetheart, but marched to the beat of a different drummer. She had two daughters she was raising the same way. I used to think she should just tape a "Kick Me" sign to their backs when she sent them to school. Poor girls. I'm sure they turned out fine, with a few years of help from a shrink.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

This, like FaceOff, I wish they would offer on DVD showing the whole design and construction process the contestants used. Yes, it would be a lot of disks to a show, but they could lose the drama and let people (us) learn from their successes and failures.
While animatronics are great, they don't really fit in much with the "Jim Henson" style of puppet design. Like the show "Monster Shop" (I think that was the name of it) I think they push too much on the drama end of things, and not enough on the actual creative side, and because of that the shows lose their followers. I hope that doesn't come true with the Henson version, but it seems to be going that way.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the concept of the show. (Dude, Muppet's, Dark Crystal, Farscape, Henson, LOVE!!!) Don't think that I can tolerate the format, formula, and drama. Going to give episode 3 a shot... I'd watch it with the sound off, but there is still too much emphasis on the "reality tv" and drama aspect (not to mention commercials, yuck) to hold my attention. Same with face off. Wish they sold a version without those parts, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with you Zurgh, I had high hopes for the show but it is falling short as did Face off. Maybe what I am looking for is a documentary not a game show. O well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fun challenge this week - incorporating items from a junk yard into a creature. The winning team definitely nailed the concept. There was hardly a part in their piece that wasn't a scrap item. My personal favorite, though, was the rat-like creature, even if it didn't take the win.

This week's episode had an unexpected turn of events which saved at least one person who probably would have been eliminated from being booted.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Watching the second and third show tonight. I am on the third show now and I have to say I am really liking this show. Actually I think I like this more than Faceoff. The third show is using scraps they find and I'm loving that because that is most people that is on this forum when it comes to making props. Love it!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

It looks like interest is fizzling in these last few weeks. I continue to watch it, but only because I want to see who wins (the finale is next week). A really interesting show that was hobbled by its' "drama over substance" formula. It seems like they could put so much more into each hour long episode...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I like this show a lot. I think this last one was the best so far.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the sponsors and producers have sold themselves on the idea that the viewing crowd care more about the "Drama" and less about the work that's actually being done.
Too bad. Like Faceoff, this has a ton of potential if they'd just get out of that mindset.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I noticed that not only do these guys not do their own casting and molding (they do the sculpt, come back the next day and their foam latex appliances have been magically created by the special fx fairies), but they also just "execute" as opposed to using their own imagination.

This last challenge, they were given the full design of the creature...two heads, one big one, one small one, the big one opens up to reveal the small one. The small one is speaking at an intergalactic conference. 

Nobody had to use their imagination, they just had to implement someone else's idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^That likely was meant to replicate real-life situations where you have a client that has a very specific request for a type of creature needed for his production. Aside from that, there was plenty of room for imagination, as evidenced by the final products.

That was one hell of a lot of work to crank out in three days.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with roxy on that one. It's what henson company gets alot of i would think .


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

fontgeek said:


> I think the sponsors and producers have sold themselves on the idea that the viewing crowd care more about the "Drama" and less about the work that's actually being done.
> Too bad. Like Faceoff, this has a ton of potential if they'd just get out of that mindset.


I totally agree, drama seems to be the main issue here. But you have to remember, most people are not haunters and are not interested in the how-to as much as we are. They dont get beyond the "geee thats cool" level, and get to the "how did they make that" stage. Its a game show that just happens to use monster making as a subject, just as "Face off" uses costume design.
Frankly I would like it to be a how-to show, but thats not dramatic enough to hold an audience of non-haunters. So to get anything useful from the show you have to look past the personnel drama and just watch the work. And frankly you could do that with the sound off. For the most part they don't explain what they are doing, they just do it. The rest is just personnel conflict between the builders. Sadly it's a game show, not a how-to show.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I feel that way about "Heroes of Cosplay." Some amazing costumes and fabrications, but all drama and no how-to. :-(


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, I loved the grassy swamp creature Melissa did two weeks ago (that was the "hiding in plain sight" episode).


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Kool !!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Love jim hensons creature shop .........


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent work by all three finalists this week. The judges' assessments of strong and weak points for each creature were spot on and balanced. Have to say, the winner looked stunned for a moment after the name was announced


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Excellent work by all three finalists this week. The judges' assessments of strong and weak points for each creature were spot on and balanced. Have to say, the winner looked stunned for a moment after the name was announced


I agree! Too bad the rest of the season wasn't as interesting as the finale. This was by far the best episode, and I found myself following along intently all the way up to the reveal of the winner. I honestly wasn't sure who was going to win, and I would have been okay with any of the three finalists. Great episode to wrap up the season!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Enjoyed the show, however I was reminded that in the end they were searching for a new employee. When the masters were reviewing everyone's work, you could tell they had already made their choice, in my opinion.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I've only watched this off and on, but did catch most of the finale. Even if it was for the camera I got a kick out of Brian Henson telling Ben that he would get ousted if it became the Ben Show! In the end I thought it would be either Robert or Melissa, because they would be good fit personality wise.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Boo...so not happy with the result.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I wasn't able to watch every show, but I did catch the finale. The shock on the winners face was a Kodak moment. Great show for a finale...yes! I'm also glad that they didn't skip to a commercial before announcing the winner, like most of these shows do!*_


----------

